

Introducing App Coins - stu_k
http://blog.assemblymade.com/introducing-app-coins

======
Jd
I'm a huge believer in AppCoins via @naval + @FredWilson, including my own
writings on the subject
([https://gist.github.com/fractastical/6e4a6aff1dd329e0a204](https://gist.github.com/fractastical/6e4a6aff1dd329e0a204)),
but this is still a bit opaque to me.

Some questions I have right off the bat:

    
    
       How many AppCoins are there per app? 
       Is this established at the beginning or can more coins be minted along the way?
       How is this enforced? Is it distributed? Does it exist on the blockchain in some way?
       Is there a market for AppCoins? Are they tradable? Or are they only dispensed by the project creator?
       Do the holders of AppCoins have any particular rights besides a potential revenue share? 
       Is the revenue share enforced in some way? Legally? Programmatically?

~~~
dangero
I don't see any mention of these "AppCoins" being a decentralized crypto-
currency. It's kind of interesting that you assumed that. I did too. It shows
how our perspectives have been changed by Bitcoin's existence.

~~~
Jd
If you google "AppCoin" ~90% of results are decentralized crypto-currency
related. That's also the context that Naval and Fred Wilson have used it in.
It's a bit weird to see it used in another context.

~~~
kristianp
The Appcoin that google brings up seems to be unrelated to assemblymade.com.
e.g.
[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=475160.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=475160.0)
, so who knows how "app coins" from assemblymade actually work. I would guess
it isn't a decentralised cryptocurrency, just a token to be used on the site.

